# Ryobi or Milwaukee?



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

I've just come across a fixed base router called an AEG MKF1400 here in the UK. AEG are now merely a brand in the Techtronic Industries stable (they also own Milwaukee and Ryobi), so some AEG stuff seems to be the original German designed stuff (e.g. the cordless tools) and some is obviously rebranded Ryobi (e.g. the big 2kW router was the RE600). So what does the MKF1400 look like; is it a Ryobi or a Milwaukee?

Regards

Phil


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Phil P said:


> I've just come across a fixed base router called an AEG MKF1400 here in the UK. AEG are now merely a brand in the Techtronic Industries stable (they also own Milwaukee and Ryobi), so some AEG stuff seems to be the original German designed stuff (e.g. the cordless tools) and some is obviously rebranded Ryobi (e.g. the big 2kW router was the RE600). So what does the MKF1400 look like; is it a Ryobi or a Milwaukee?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


I don't believe that The Ryobi is connected to that place. It talks about recognizing by the collar . You can check by going to Ryobi. factory?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

There is a re 600 Ryobi router. Ryobi Re600 3 hp Plunge Router Electronic Variable Speed Reviews. Buying Guides & Consumer Product Reviews - Epinions.com It's a 5 star rating.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

dutchman 46 said:


> I don't believe that The Ryobi is connected to that place. It talks about recognizing by the collar .


TTI in Hong Kong really is the owner of Ryobi, Milwaukee and AEG Power Tools. AEG Power Tools was formerly owned by Atlas-Copco and they both used to sell a version of the Casals/Freud OF2000e. When the Russians (Interskol) bought Felisatti and Casals/Freud a few years back that all changed. Since then we've not been able to get a Freud 3000 or 1700 over here for love nor money. They're listed but there's never any stock. 

Because the Freud fixed base can't be had here one of the few alternatives is this AEG (and a Bosch which is priced in orbit). Ryobi Europe actually don't list a fixed base router and the MKF1400, the one I'm asking about, looks nothing like the only fixed base Ryobi I've seen recently, the R163K. That's why I'm asking if it could be an older (?) Milwaukee model which has been resurrected and warmed over, or if it's just another Ryobi model.

Regards

Phil


----------

